# Error 3259, Entourage



## ginavildim (Jun 5, 2009)

Similar to the threads of inquiries regarding error 3259 in the Entourage, I'd like to know why I can't send out mails using my default server at work from home. I used to be able to do this with no problems at all. 

Thanks and appreciate your advise.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2009)

Are you using the SMTP server that is associated with your email address, or are you, for example, using AT&T's SMTP server (sbcglobal.net, etc.) to send email from a Comcast email address?


----------



## biz888 (Aug 7, 2009)

For those of you who knows how to recreate an email account all you have to do is ERASE the Old account and RECREATE the same one. For some reason the old one maybe corrupted.

- Create another FOLDER in your Entourage called Inbox2. This is a safety procedure so that you do not lose your messages.

- Click on your INBOX and go to your message - Copy all of your messages (Apple-A) or click above EDIT then, Select ALL

- Right Click copy or DRAG all messages to you new folder called INBOX2
  (It should be empty)

- Go to Entourage (top bar) click on Accounts

- Highlight the email that is there now and DELETE it (before doing this remember your settings or write it down because you are going to recreate it)

- Close Entourage all together.

- Start Entourage and create the same email address with the same settings.

- Restart Entourage after doing this.  This should do the trick.Once it is working you can now 

- Now you can move back all your MESSAGES from Inbox2 to Inbox.

- Erase Inbox2 if you wish.  Cheers!!! ::love::


----------



## skippo (Jan 17, 2010)

After having set up my new MacBook Pro last week and running fine with Hotmail/Entourage (over my Comcast/Linksys - no WEP Key needed), I encountered the notorious Error 3259. 

I have two internet services, each going through their own Linksys router.  Comcast (no WEP key required) and Verizon (WEP key protected).  I was always using the Comcast service with my new MAC (hotmail/entourage)...until...

The Comcast service and Linksys system went "down."  When this happens, I simply roll the MAC over to the Verizon service/Linksys.  When I went to Verizon internet, that is when the "SEND" problems started.  

Remember, the difference between our Linksys (connected to Comcast modem) and Linksys (connected to Verizon modem) is that the Verizon is WEP key enabled, the Comcast is not.  

After struggling for two days and getting NOWHERE, I became curious about the timing of Error 3259 and the switch from Comcast to Verizon service.  So, I reset the Comcast modem/Linksys, and switched from the Verizon/Linksys BACK to the Comcast/Linksys...I was shocked when it immediately started working.  and continues to work.  

Is there some connection between security/WEP protected internet service and Hotmail via Entourage?


----------



## dml756 (May 8, 2010)

I have two accounts: gmail and MSN (through hotmail).  I cannot send mail out via MSN and always get the error 3259 message.  

I tried to delete the MSN settings and then reset with account setup assistant.  Assistant could not verify or connect the SMTP outgoing. 


I had tried un-selecting the SMTP requires secure connection....; and selecting verride default port, and changed the port to 2525

Is this some Apple conspiracy to undermine Microsoft products!?  Help


----------

